# going to the toilet



## harmy (Aug 12, 2007)

i know when your bulking your eating a lot but does any one else have a problem with shitting alot during the day. at least going twice a day some timne three times aday. anyone else find this


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

At least you are going....nothing worse than being constipated and bloated.

I go twice a day normal anyway


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You may not want to post this thread in the 'Post your pictures' section...


----------



## astro_warp (Sep 25, 2005)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> You may not want to post this thread in the 'Post your pictures' section...


hahaha made me laugh..classic


----------



## harmy (Aug 12, 2007)

hey i just wanted to know. cheers lads


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2007)

lol, yeah at least ur regular mate. However this is a sign of too much protein..


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Ali M said:


> lol, yeah at least ur regular mate. However this is a sign of too much protein..


Not just protein - if you are pooing alot it can mean your body isn't using up all the nutrients you are feeding it (Protein/Carbs/Fat) or that it just doesn't like what you are feeding it.

There are a number of other explainations which are medical related.

Just check against your food log to see what you've eaten vs how many bowel movements you've had and see what correlates.


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Not just protein - if you are pooing alot it can mean your body isn't using up all the nutrients you are feeding it (Protein/Carbs/Fat) or that it just doesn't like what you are feeding it.
> 
> There are a number of other explainations which are medical related.
> 
> Just check against your food log to see what you've eaten vs how many bowel movements you've had and see what correlates.


ive been known to go 4 times a day!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

andyboro said:


> ive been known to go 4 times a day!!


Thats cos your full of crap mate...


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

if your eating more than a normal person you SHOULD be going more than a normal person!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LeeB said:


> if your eating more than a normal person you SHOULD be going more than a normal person!


I knew LeeB would popup if poo was the topic of conversation...


----------



## andyboro1466867929 (Oct 31, 2006)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Thats cos your full of crap mate...


cant be - i go 4 times a day! lol

whereas... if you only go twice........ hehe


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hey do i talk a load of sh*t like????

my poo should come out with feathers and a beak!! ouch lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LeeB said:


> hey do i talk a load of sh*t like????
> 
> my poo should come out with feathers and a beak!! ouch lol


Hah you been eating mcdonalds again? mmmm McBeakNuggets


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

lots of protein in them beaks!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

LeeB said:


> lots of protein in them beaks!!!


My secret formula for growth... Chicken Claws... shhh! Dont tell anyone


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

Alot of fibre also causes you to crack the pan alot,which i think isnt a bad thing really,atleast your going which is good.. I normally sit on the throne atleast 1-3 X daily..


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

its not the shits that anoy me its the constant farting i cant go to the gym without stinking the place out i take whey protein- creatine-taurine-maltodextrin and lots of oats does anyone have the same problem


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

dazzy said:


> its not the shits that anoy me its the constant farting i cant go to the gym without stinking the place out i take whey protein- creatine-taurine-maltodextrin and lots of oats does anyone have the same problem


Try a different brand


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

If i take a whey or any other shake that contains egg albumen i get the wind too so i stay away from shakes that contain this,have a look if yours does,and change it,see if that helps.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

If your eating a lot of oats or any other grain your gonna need to sh1t due to the high fiber content, same with fibrous veg (all the boring green stuff!) that'll make you go a lot too.


----------

